# Neuling sucht hilfe, Emerge error

## Telaron

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich bin neu hier und möchte auf Gentoo umsteigen. Bisher habe ich Erfahrungen mit ubuntu, openSUSE und Debian gemacht. Jetzt möchte ich noch mehr über Linux lernen und möchte daher auf Gentoo umsteigen. 

Leider habe ich gerade keinen wirklichen Erfolg mit dem Aufsetzen meines gentoo.

Ich bekomme nämlich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

* ERROR: sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo failed (compile phase):

*      emake failed

*

* If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo'',

* the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo'.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/temp/environment'.

* Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02-efi-64'

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02'

>>>  Failed to emerge sys-boot/grub-2.02, Log File:

>>>    '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-boot/grub-2.02:

* ERROR: sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo failed (compile phase):

*      emake failed

*

* If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo'',

* the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo'.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/temp/environment'.

* Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02-efi-64'

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02'

```

Kann mir jemand aus dem Stehgreif sagen, was der fehler sein könnte?

Ich weiß leider gerade nicht, wie ich aus der VMware Workstation 14 den Output kopieren kann, wenn keine vmware-tools installiert sind. Daher habe ich den o.g. Code von hand abgetippt. Den Output von 

emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo'

hatte ich zwar gemacht, aber wie gesagt, ich kann es nicht in eine Zwischenablage kopieren.

Edit: Okay, war nicht so schwer, wie ich dachte. per ssh auf die Konsole verbunden und aus dem terminal kopiert....

```

livecd / # emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo'

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

!!! SYNC setting found in make.conf.

    This setting is Deprecated and no longer used.  Please ensure your 'sync-type' and 'sync-uri' are set correctly in /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.9.72-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.72-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     4047304 total,   1536980 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 10 Jan 2018 18:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2d8407b13c96fd9dc03bd3c951ce18d33fa215f0

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli clvm cman corosync crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm geoip iconv ipv6 lvm1 lvm2create_initrd modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openais openmp pam pcre readline seccomp ssl tcpd thin udev unicode xattr zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ich versuche Gentoo in einer VM zu installieren.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus

Telaron

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi Telaron, Willkommen bei Gentoo!

Interessant wäre zu wissen, warum der Build von Grub abgebrochen ist. Die Informationen / Fehler dazu findest du in /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/temp/build.log

----------

## Telaron

Hi, Danke für die Antwort

So wie ich das rauslese, könnte das hier der Fehler sein?

```

PATH=.:$PATH pkgdatadir=. /usr/bin/help2man --section=8 -i /var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02/docs/man/grub-reboot.h2m -o grub-reboot.8 grub-reboot

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = (unset),

        LC_COLLATE = "C",

        LC_MESSAGES = "C",

        LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

./build-grub-mkfont -o unicode.pf2 ./unifont.pcf || (rm -f unicode.pf2; exit 1)

/bin/sh: line 1: 59700 Illegal instruction     ./build-grub-mkfont -o unicode.pf2 ./unifont.pcf

make[2]: *** [Makefile:12719: unicode.pf2] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02-efi-64'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:10904: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02-efi-64'

make: *** [Makefile:3130: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-boot/grub-2.02::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02-efi-64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-boot/grub-2.02/work/grub-2.02'

```

Gruß

Telaron

----------

## j.nantke

Versuche mal:

```
eselect locale list
```

Dann die Locale mit

```
eselect locale set (Nummer)
```

auswählen.

Dann nochmal versuchen.

----------

## Telaron

Habe ich schon versucht, leider auch kein Erfolg.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau im Gentoo Installations Hanbuch nach. Für manche Locales, muss man erst mal /etc/locales.gen ...

So einen de_DE.utf8 eintragen und den generieren un die LANG Variable oder LC_ALL halt setzen. Du hast den Schritt vergessen, bzw machst im charoot den emerge grub versuch vor dem setzen der local. Bin Mobil am schreiben ich such dir um 21 uhr die links und befehle raus und schreib die hier rein.

Das steht im Handbuch irgendwo auf der Seite mit chroot oder ein oder zwei Seiten weiter.

----------

## arfe

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide/de

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ja genau arfe, das ist natürlich noch viel besser als das Handbuch.

Man muss halt /etc/locale.gen

Eintragen/Editieren und dann den Befehl locale-gen ausführen und dann verwendet man eselect locale list und dann set um das zu konfigurieren.

Mein erstes Gentoo hatte das immer noch direkt in /etc/env.d/02locale per Hand gemacht und da bin ich noch zu alter Schule für diese modernen Automatismen.

Besser ist aber natürlich man verwendet direkt immer konsequent eselect und Co.

----------

## Telaron

Ich werde mal versuchen, was ihr mir angeboten habt. Sollte mir das nicht gelingen, werde ich es einfach mal komplett neu aufsetzen....vielleicht habe ich auch einen Treiber oder sowas vergessen.

Ich danke euch mal für die Tips. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß

Telaron

----------

## LuxJux

 *Telaron wrote:*   

> Edit: Okay, war nicht so schwer, wie ich dachte. per ssh auf die Konsole verbunden und aus dem terminal kopiert....

 

Weis noch nicht mal ob ich ssh hab.

```
su -

Passwort: *****

```

Konsole Copy/Paste mit strg-shift-c oder strg-shift-v

Dann im Seamonkey mit shift-v einfügen

----------

